# Where can I get stock Wrestling heat transfers?



## adg (Dec 29, 2007)

HI! I am new to this site. I am looking for stock Wrestling heat transfers. Our wrestling club sells tshirts at our wrestling tournament. Last year, I used First edition. The tranfers were really great! I am just looking for some variety, something new. If any one has any ideas, it would be aprreciated.


----------



## briggsy (Jan 27, 2009)

*Hi ADG, It is quite some time since you posted this message on here, I have only just come across it, if you are still in the wrestling game then maybe I can help you, *I am a small manufacturer and printer in Manchester Uk. reply to this message and I will contact you. Jack


----------



## kbkreations (Jan 30, 2008)

I am in need of wrestling transfers, how can you help?


----------

